# 24*18*24 Exo 'The return'



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

After a long hiatus from frogging, with SPS reefing and high tech planted aquariums in between, i've decided to revisit the froggy side of life.

Equipment list :

Enclosure

24*18*24 Exo Terra

Lighting

ATI Sunpower 6 x 24w T5HO dimmable

Misting

Rainforest Vivs misting system w/ 2 single nozzles and 25 litre RO resovoir

Substrate

Hydroleca drainage w/ABG substrate layer and leaflitter

Background / decor

Treefern / cork background with cork 'tree stump'

Circulation

DIY polycarbonate lid with 1" vent and 40mm fan w/fan controller

Treefern background (will be cut up to make space to silicone the cork trunk)

20180310_111330 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

First mock up

20180310_110059 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

20180310_110110 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

20180310_110415 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

20180310_110426 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

Drainage (may remove the cap and replace with cork round)

20180310_110639 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

20180310_110705 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

Well stocked with Superfly I think!

20180310_110803 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

Misting pump / reservoir :

20180310_110734 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

And have to work out how to keep this one from destroying the top of the tank!

20180310_110734 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

20180310_111412 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr


I may not keep the cork the way it is, not sure it looks quite right at the minute?

I was thinking of gluing the treefern to the glass, and the cork to the treefern - will silicone have a strong enough bond between treefern and cork?

The bulbs in the light currently are reef orientated, I have on order 3 x 6500k, 1 x 5000k, 1 x 3000k and 1 x 2700k bulb, hopefully give a nice warm look.


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

I'll continue to post for my own future reference if nothing else.

So my cat helpfully decided to deconstruct the modded lid I used - so I upgraded to 10mm twinwall polycarbonate. 

This has a lower thermal heat loss than glass, but the flipside is a lower percentage of light transmission. From the datasheets i've gathered it goes (approximate figures) :

8mm low iron glass (optiwhite) - 90%
8mm float glass - 85%
10mm twinwall polycarbonate - 80%

Not bad, and coupled with the fact the ATI is pretty overkill for this tank anyway (usually used on SPS / LPS reef tanks), it should see some decent PAR numbers at all heights in the tank.

20180312_173528 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

5 x 75mm vents, wrapped in fly mesh to improve external circulation and decrease moisture buildup on the front:

20180312_173150 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

Back to the light - bought preowned from a reefer with a selection of 10 / 12 and 15k bulbs producing a very blue light not pleasing on the eye for its new purpose :

20180310_110613 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr



Replaced with the following :

20180312_100308 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

So that's :

6500k x 3
4000k x 1
3000k x 1
2700k x 1

Which looks like this :

20180312_103613 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

20180312_103620 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

Also cut out 3 x 16mm holes for misting nozzles.

Tomorrow will see me siliconing the treefern panels to the back of the tank - any ideas of I can silicone the cork stump onto the treefern to keep it secure and upright?


----------



## baskis (Jun 7, 2015)

That light configuration is beautiful. I also like lights on the warmer side. I'm also fan of the cork orientation, since it makes use of the negative space very well. 
I'm not sure if the silicone alone would be enough to hold the cork pieces to the tree fern, I think I would try gorilla glue because it expands and can make good use of the surface area of the tree fern.


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hardscape just about finished.

The xaxim was siliconed to the glass, 2 panels on the back pane, the main trunk siliconed in between them, and any bare glass filled in with a xaxim / cork mosaic.

I siliconed a panel on the right hand pane to give some security and am also considering creating a xaxim / treefern mosaic around the cork branch on the left?

20180314_095022 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

20180314_095513 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

20180314_095537 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

Continuing the build, I decided to cover the left hand side to prevent my Burmese kitten taking too much interest in the inhabitants.

Originally I bought some exo terra treefern panels along with the treefern from a local supplier - the quality difference is stark - the exo is the lighter variant, thin and general poor quality, too late as it's siliconed in place . 

I continued this theme with breaking up the remaining treefern and some cork to create a mosaic, while leaving a 1 inch gap in between which will be infilled with sphagnum moss. I'm still not happy with the bare glass left at the sides, so i've ordered some more dark tree fern panels to finish the job.

My jobs list

- Recut and redrill another lid, as the initial misting nozzle placement was too central and would have left 30%ish of the tank dry (i've also ordered 2 more misting nozzles, to increase coverage).
- Drill an 8mm hole on the rear glass panel towards the bottom and fit the mistking bulkhead (for drainage water runoff)
- Drainage layer - I purchased hydroleca drainage medium but am considering using an eggcrate setup for weightsaving.
- Mix substrate to simulate Atlanata Botanical Gardens substrate
- Start practicing with fly cultures, i'll stick with just melanogasters / turkish gliders.
- Plumb in misting system.
- Order parts for internal fan circulation, so far that comprises : 50mm brushless fans x 2, PC fan controller, 3 pin extension cables and power supply.
- Silicone Manzanita in place to finish off hardscape
- Order and install heatpad into cabinet to stabilise temps in there for optimum isopod / fly production.

Here, I think, is the finished hardscape (bar the treefern panels on the sides) :

20180317_171208 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

20180317_171346 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

20180317_171230 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

To be continued


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

It's been a little while since my last update, in no small part due to work but also things going wrong (and continuing to!)

Since the last update i've managed the following :

- Drilled bulkhead for Mistking 'value bulkhead' - this is only 6mm tubing but it does the job of draining the excess water from the drainage layer. Ryan from MK quoted me the wrong drill bit size, so had to wait for the correct one to arrive before proceeding. Once drilled and fitted I leak tested it, and found it was leaking badly even with an extra O ring on the outer glass. So I had to smear it in silicone and fingers crossed this seems to be holding up :

20180405_140912 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

20180405_140916 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

- False bottoms constructed, these cover approx 80% of the floor, to reduce weight. Finished around the edges and centre with expanded clay balls, topped with rigid plastic mesh and topped finally with horticultural fleece

20180405_131043 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

20180405_131445 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

- ABG substrate mix created (using sphagnum moss, tree fern granules, carbon granules, fine orchid bark and peat moss)

20180405_141057 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

- Topped with a thin later of oak leaves (I need a much thicker layer, prefereably a variety including magnolia and cattapa leaves)

20180405_141206 by 
DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

- Also plumbed in the misting system and drainage, all pretty tidy underneath the vivarium :

20180405_143354 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

The hollow cork tubes i'm thinking of filling with fine orchid bark to prevent the frogs from entering and acting as a large refugium for the isopods (shoutout to Pumilio for this idea)

Other things on the to do list :

- Hide the fan in cork to create a relatively hidden internal air circulation solution - this will be powered by a 2A PSU at set intervals during the day

- Add ventilation at the read of the lid

- Try and work out why both fans on my ATI sunpower unit have stopped working

- Plant!

- Decide what LED solution to go for, either a self build CREE solution, a couple of Kessil A160 Amazon suns or some GU10 track lighting (want a hybrid solution so when summer comes around the temperatures from the T5 can be eliminated)

- Also debating on wether to re-add the manzanita branches or leave them out for a 'cleaner' look?


----------



## tritium (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm kind of digging it without the manzanita. I think you're right, it may get too cluttered with them in. Especially after planting.

Although when you did the initial mockup with them I liked that a lot too. Either way this build is coming along great. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

viv by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

Very nice. I had to go back and look at the size of the tank, I kept thinking it was bigger. Great use of the cork and branches. The frogs should be very happy.


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

A list of current plants :

Scaphosepalum Rapax
Restrepia Mohrii
Maxillaria Pumilia
Restrepi
Trichoglossa
Begonia Listada
Elaphogossum Crinitum
Pyrrosia Nummularifolia
Marcgravia Sp.
Neoregelia Memphisto
Neoregelia Hawaii
Neoregelia Hybrid
Chrismas Moss
Java Moss
Flame Moss

Plants on order :
Pleurothallis Jantae
Pleurothallis Luctuoasa
Pleurothallis Tripterantha
Peperomia Rotundifolia
Peperomia Hope
Microgramma Tecta
Ficus Panama
Neoregelia Fireball
Neorgelia Red Waif
Neoregelia Hybrid

Also now it's summer the ATI Sunpower us causing heat issues (sits 2, 4, 6 centigrade above ambient when using 2, 4 and 6 tubes respectively)

So i'm considering a couple of options :

Single LED Unit - the new Radion G4 Pro Freshwater. Use this for summer and T5 for winter.

Or a custom LED unit, thin strips of CREE 3W leds in the 5000k and 6500k range, using 2 T5s on warmer days and 4 on cooler days.


----------



## SickVoodoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Your planning on using the heat from the t5 lights to heat the terrarium? Why not add a specific thermostat control heating device?


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

As the alternative heating options are :

Heatmat on the bottom or sides - risk of cracked glass
Ceramic emitter - too powerful

T5 gives me plenty of PAR with a nice side effect of a slight increase over ambient, and being an ATI the PAR numbers are significant. Also a nice temp gradient.


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

A few photos with the new plants in :

Planting 2 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

New plants by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

Planting 3 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

Planting 5 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

Pleurothallis by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

Focus Panama by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr


----------



## calebrez (Dec 9, 2009)

It looks fantastic! where did you get your treefern from?


----------



## S2G (Jul 5, 2016)

Nice use of the cork. What's going in here one in your Sig or some others? Sorry if I missed it above


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

S2G said:


> Nice use of the cork. What's going in here one in your Sig or some others? Sorry if I missed it above


The sig was from my old setups years ago.

I'm undecided between a group of Southern Variabilis or a bold Pumilio morph - what do you think? 



calebrez said:


> It looks fantastic! where did you get your treefern from?


I'm based in the UK so I got it from a supplier in Wales :

https://www.rainforestvivs.co.uk/store/treefern-xaxim-panel-50x20x3cm

It's really stunning treefern though, nice open texture and dark colouration.

I'll be ordering more soon to stockpile for future vivs


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

So it seems that polycarbonate can be a source of leaching BPA which is a known endocrine disruptor, especially when exposed to moisture - seen this mentioned by Pumilio on various threads.

Looks like i'm going to have to remove the lid, right? 

Though I know Mworks built all his vivs out of polycarbonate and had tremendous success with keeping and breeding many generations of various Ranitomeya, Oophaga pumilio and Oophaga histronica.....



What to do?


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

So in the UK right now we're in the middle of a heatwave with temperatures hitting 86 - 88 during the day. Now as I have a house cat I cannot open windows and have been struggling with temperatures badly....

So I noticed something odd.

Lights on (day) - temp 26.8C

Lights off (evening) - temp 28.5C

I can only assume the lights (being T5s) are causing convection due to the temperature gradient, thus pulling cooler air through the tank?

Or am I being idiotic?


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

Sorry for the lack of updates, i'm in the process of moving house so the tank has been put on the back-burner.

A few things :

- I've purchased 2 x Kessil A360 Tuna Sun LEDs with the spectral controller for custom photo periods, sunrise and sunset etc (ex display for less than £400 - bargain, kinda!) - unsure how to integrate these with T5 or whether to use these for the warmer months and the T5s for the cooler months - thoughts?

- I need to replace the polycarbonate top with glass and construct some type of vent.

- I need to build a new stand, this crappy ply stand is falling apart already. So i'm planning on buliding a wooden stand to accommodate 2 of these 24*18*24 Exo Terras.

Will update when there's something meaningful to add.


----------



## jgragg (Nov 23, 2009)

> So i'm planning on buliding a wooden stand to accommodate 2 of these 24*18*24 Exo Terras.


Well, I'm glad for your successes and sorry for your setbacks and ongoing challenges. Really pretty tank you got there. Would love to see it in a year!

So uh, the above quote brings something to mind though. How about, on your 2nd Exo, a flow-through (water) system, with sump below? A drip wall, say (not a big-hassle water feature, a little-hassle water feature! ha ha). 

The sump could house a submersible heater to help heat the tank most of the year. And if you had a trickle top to it, a fan blowing on the damp media would cool the water in summer. Might help with your summer heat should it return. So, submersible heater on in winter, fan on in summer.

Just a thought. Sorry if not helpful, or "an evil distraction". Ha ha. Happy moving!!!

cheers mate


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

jgragg said:


> Well, I'm glad for your successes and sorry for your setbacks and ongoing challenges. Really pretty tank you got there. Would love to see it in a year!
> 
> So uh, the above quote brings something to mind though. How about, on your 2nd Exo, a flow-through (water) system, with sump below? A drip wall, say (not a big-hassle water feature, a little-hassle water feature! ha ha).
> 
> ...




Cheers for the suggestion, it's actually a great idea - I just prefer to adopt the KISS approach due to my lack of technical acumen.


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

So progress is slow, and the breeder holding my pumilio on a deposit for the last 5 weeks is getting understandably frustrated.

However before I can finally add the frogs, I needed to replace the polycarbonate lid due to concerns about BPA and its connection to endocrine disruptors.

So I decided to replace with glass - I went for 6mm Pilkington Optiwhite (low iron) - which cost me $43 dollars for a straight sheet.

20180803_180825 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

20180803_180757 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

Template mocked up - ventilation provided by 5 x 50mm holes, misting provided by 5 16mm misting holes, the last 16mm hole (rear left) is for a misting nozzle to attach a 50mm fan too for internal circulation.

20180810_174047 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

50mm and 16mm tile drills purchased along with plumbers putty, this is the end result :

glass top by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

Glass top 2 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

Hoping once the mesh is installed to have the frogs in within the next 10 days


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

I spent most of yesterday blocking up as many holes in the complex background between the cork trunk and glass as possible - hoping it's enough!



4 x Rio Brancos collected today - absolutely gorgeous - certainly won't be my last Oophaga


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

Riobranco1 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

Riobranco2 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

Riobranco3 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

Riobranco4 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

This is an unsexed juvenile group - 0.0.4


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

Added a 60mm fan for internal circulation and moved a couple of plants to see if they flourish elsewhere.

The fan's programmed to circulate air 15 minutes per hour, hoping this will crack the orchid nut, provide greater evaporative cooling for the frogs and just generally provide a healthier environment for the inhabitants.

I also plan on installing an exhaust fan into one of the ventilation tubes to actively draw fresh air in several times per day.

Struggling to culture Melanogaster - not managed a single culture yet and having to order - frustrating and such a needless expense.

Updated growth photo :

20180830_124205 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

20180830_124234 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

20180830_124221 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

20180830_122827 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

My Tropiscape Orchids order arrived today - very impressed with the service and quality. Now the species are the following :

- Masdevallia andreetana
- Masdevallia bulbophyllopsis
- Masdevallia mendozae
- Pleurothallis aveniformis
- Sophrontis cernua

20180906_130531 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

20180906_130602 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

20180906_130618 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

20180906_130631 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

20180906_130648 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

I advise you to put that cernua somewhere it dries out. The Pleuro sarracenia or whatever the new name is so in sorta the same boat. Not as crucial as the cernua drying out.


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

Many tweaks and changes to this - especially with the top vent with which i'm struggling.

Added 3 x 105mm holes to the rear of the glass and covered with 40 stainless steel mesh in order to increase ambient air pull through and clear the front glass, but not made a huge difference.

Have purchased another 2 exos, stands built for all three, the 24*18*24 will be added to the existing one this week when I finish building the wooden stand for both plus a new lighting rig containing 2 x LED battens and the T5 lights.

I will save the Kessils for a future 24*18*36 or similar build where very powerful led lighting is needed to penetrate the depth overall.

Thinking with this new exo, having a large 4" vent across the front with a similar sized one at the rear? 

Thoughts?


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

viv update by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr


----------



## Kalle (May 14, 2010)

Beautiful build! Following!


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2008)

Its really starting to take shape!

Get some more candid pics of the frogs in there


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Keep the updates coming! Beautiful tank!


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

Many thanks for the positive responses.

Not happy with it but then who is?


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

The tank's on it's new stand, and with new light setup.

The stand, by happy accident, will house the 24*18*24 exos on top, and 18*18*24 exos underneath, so 4 tanks in a fairly compact area.

New lighting system in place :

- 1 x 6500k twin LED light strip
- 1 x 4000k twin LED light strip
- 1 x channel T5 HO
- 1 x channel T5 HO

I've split the T5 channels in so much that instead of each bank / ballast powering one tank, I have each powering 'half' a tank, so it gives me an extra channel of control so as follows :

- 08:00 - 4000k LED - on
- 09{00- 6500k LED - on
- 11:00 - T5 bank one - on
- 13:00 - T5 bank two - on
- 14:00- T5 bank two - off
- 16:00 - T5 bank one - off
- 19:00 - 6500k LED - off
- 20:00 - 4000k LED - off

Heat may be an issue at certain times of year (such as the incredibly mild autumn we're experiencing here), so the T5s won't be used all that much, but are there if needed.

Now all these lights are on fairly basic and chunky timers, meaning the plug sockets next to then in the extension i'm unable to use due to the timers size and bulk, so i've ordered a 'smart timer'. It's a 4 channel timer which is wired inline meaning 4 plugs are cut down to one and no old clunky timers, with the benefit I can operate it via an app on my phone, or ,if you so wish, via Amazon Alexa.

Link here : https://www.amazon.co.uk/Fangfeen-C...81&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=sonoff+4ch+pro&psc=1

Also, noticed the current viv is littered with pests, ranging from snails, to centipedes and snails. I can only assume this is from the peat I used in the ABG soil mix as I didn't microwave it - unfortunately there's not a lot I can do with this regard, so i'll have to live and learn for the next setups, in terms of sterilising items (which will include bleaching the plant cuttings I transfer across).

I've placed another plant order with Bens Jungle, with the view that the bromeliads will be in this tank, and the orchids / climbers in the next one. The reason I placed the order so soon is with the view that when temperatures drop, most suppliers stop shipping plants entirely, and as we're approaching winter that will be the case.

The plant order is as follows :

- Neoregelia 'high red'
- Neoregelia 'red'
- Neoregelia 'fireball mini'
- Neoregelia variegated 'brasil'
- Begonia thelmae
- Begonia schulzei
- Pleurothallis sp
- Pleurothallis sp
- Pleurothallis grobyi
- Pleurothallis corniculata
- Marcgravia sp. 'Colombia'
- Marcgravia sp. 'Peru'
- Peperomia nummularifolia


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

A few photos with the new light in place :

4000k LED :

4000k by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

6500k LED :

6500k by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

4000k LED + 6500k LED :

4000k:6500k by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

LEDs + 1 T5 :

LEDs+1*T5 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

LEDs + 2 T5s :

LEDs+T5s by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

A quick photo of the light array :

20181021_182952 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

A shocking photo of one of the Rio Branco :

20181021_184134 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

Back to the lights - they're not as bright as the ATI sunpower 6 x T5 unit nor the Kessil T5 combo, however the diffuse lighting from the LED battens should encourage the frogs out a little more and save startling them with excessive light.


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

No idea how i'm going to fit all this into the tank.

That variegated bromeliad in particular is a monster!

plant order by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

gex23 said:


> No idea how i'm going to fit all this into the tank.
> 
> That variegated bromeliad in particular is a monster!
> 
> plant order by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr


You're just not, there's no way. So you may as well just send it over to me...


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice haul you got there.


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

20181027_120413 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

20181027_120422 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

20181027_120428 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

20181027_120435 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

20181027_120441 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

20181027_120446 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

20181027_120533 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

20181027_120542 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

20181027_120550 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

20181027_120555 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

20181027_120608 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

20181027_120623 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

Deposit paid on 0.0.3 Oophaga pumilio 'Isla Colon' and 2.0.3 Oophaga pumilio 'escudo', on hold at the breeders for 6 weeks.

Looks like i'd better crack on with these builds!


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

Attempted a rudimentary internal air circulation system that's easy, simple and effective to implement for me and others.

This basically involves a food container, a PC fan, some blu tac and a 1A PSU. The air's drawn into the container from the top vent and then returns via the same vents.

You can see the air movement in the vivarium itself through the leaves moving, this will be reduced down with either a PC fan controller to reduce the voltage input or a slightly smaller fan (current one is 80mm).


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

The large cork order has arrived for me to start constructing the hardscape in these two tanks, however i've seen an advert for some manzanita wood, another substantial amount but i'm tempted to buy it for a future large histronica build - thoughts?

Manz1 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

Manz2 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

Manz3 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

Manz5 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

Manz6 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

Manz7 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

Manz8 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

Manz9 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Buy it for sure, some great looking pieces there. There's a few that are nice enough to justify a new build all on their own.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

MrBiggs said:


> Buy it for sure, some great looking pieces there. There's a few that are nice enough to justify a new build all on their own.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


Over here in the UK, Manzanita commands a very high price - usually that selection would sell for £500 - £600 ($650 - $780) - hence my hesitation in a snap decision! Especially as i've just spent £200 on cork branches!

But a deal is close


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

gex23 said:


> Over here in the UK, Manzanita commands a very high price - usually that selection would sell for £500 - £600 ($650 - $780) - hence my hesitation in a snap decision! Especially as i've just spent £200 on cork branches!
> 
> But a deal is close


Oofta.

It's _maybe_ half that in the States.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

Attempted to make a start on the new 24 x 18 x 24" and 18 x 18 x 24" exos tonight, hit a problem with the 24, the bulkhead was leaking, so had to clean up and will re-attempt to seal later.

Also struggling for inspiration with the scapes - ordered a large selection of cork from the same supplier as with the last build, I just can't find anything that works!

Box full of cork :

20181105_180149 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

What I achieved after 2 hours - yes 2 hours!

20181105_190654 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

The 18 will only have 3 treefern panels in place, as all 3 sides will make it look too narrow, plus it's the last tank so will be able to see from 2 sides.

My thoughts are either to have the trunk siliconed into that corner with some further branches coming out to the side glass, or, centrally position the trunk (inverted the other way) as a tree trunk.... thoughts?


----------



## Esmi (Oct 28, 2017)

how did you modify the shipped top of exoterra and made it fly-escape-proof?


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

I did what I always do with the exo tops - I threw it.

I know some remove the wire and silicone glass into the squares from underneath but this always makes me nervous in case they fall out.

So I get 6mm optiwhite (starphire over there?) low iron glass for the central section cut from a local glazier

Next I drill the holes in for the misting system

File the plastic tabs off the exo so the glass fits flush to the edge, silicone glass in place.

Use tiling edging to clamp the stainless steel mesh either side of the glass. Silicone in place.


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

200 mile trip and a lot of money later - here's the manzanita I collected :

Wood by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

No idea how i'm going to sort through it all though.


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

Scape 1 :

20181117_201049 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

Scape 2 :

20181117_192035 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

20181119_172633 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

20181119_172645 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

20181119_172649 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

20181119_172654 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

20181119_172747 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

A small order of plants on the way for the escudo tank :

- Ficus montana
- Marcgravia sintenisii
- Marcgravia umbellata
- Microgramma reptans
- Microgramma tecta
- Neoregelia 'fireball'
- Neogregelia 'hawaii'
- Neoregelia 'hybrid'
- Neoregelia 'punctatissma'
- Neoregelia 'red waif'
- Philodendron sp.
- Pyrrosia nummularifolia
- Pyrrosia piloselliodes

Hoping to place an orchid order soon, but firstly i'll be collecting the Escudo next week


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

New viv planted

newviv by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

newviv2] by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

Newviv3 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

Newviv5 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

Newviv4 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr


----------



## jgragg (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow, you do some _really_ nice stuff with your designs and executions. I'm not one for quite so much species richness in my tanks, but yours are just lovely. Thanks for sharing.



> Over here in the UK, Manzanita commands a very high price


Wow, your numbers are shocking. That's kind of an amusing thought, living in SW USA where it can easily, legally be collected for free at whatever personal-use, non-commercial volume one desires. (Panamanians or whatever would also laugh at some of our frog prices, but hey, _who's throwing rocks_? Ha ha.) I wonder if anyone over there has used Rhododendron - I understand it's quite invasive there??? Same family, might have similar characteristics as a wood???

Also curious if you know - is the Manzanita sold there sourced from landscape plantings that have died of old age (~40 yrs), or is it actually shipped over? I'd think Manzanita could grow quite well there, if well-drained. With your gentle winters, plentiful moisture, and mostly acid soils, I mean. It would get harvestably-large inside a decade.

Sorry if the questions are annoying. I'm just curious.

cheers


----------



## Davidadelp05 (Jun 23, 2018)

You do an amazing job scaping your vivs if only I could achieve half as good of results. Where did you find your water container for your misting system?


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

Davidadelp05 said:


> You do an amazing job scaping your vivs if only I could achieve half as good of results. Where did you find your water container for your misting system?


David - many thanks for the compliments 

It's a 25 litre water container - depending on your location here is it on eBay UK :

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/25-Litre...m=332259481002&_trksid=p2045573.c100505.m3226

and eBay US :

https://www.ebay.com/itm/25-Litre-W...h=item4d5c3555aa:g:~~EAAOSwx6pYtKUi:rk:7:pf:0


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

20181215_190600 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

20181215_190453 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

20181215_190439 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

20181215_190421 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

20181215_190302 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

20181215_190229 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

(Begonia Schulzei)

20181215_190326 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2008)

Looking good!

Do you have an orchid list by chance? Always curious what folks are having luck with


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm not sure which are planted where right now unfortunately. I know a few which are in bloom :

Pleurothallis 'costaricensis'

Pleurothallis specklinia 'corniculata'

Pleurothallis 'mittleamerika' (purchased from a german site so assume this is an unidentified Pleurothallis from Centra America.

Pleurothallis 'grobyii'

Restrepia 'trichoglossa' (not in bloom right now but has bloomed previously)

The begonia is Begonia 'schulzei'


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

Added a trio of Oophaga pumilio 'escudo' at the weekend - bought a probable pair and one unsexed juvenile, one's been calling and wrestling with at least one of the others - could be establishing territory / heirachy, could be bullying a sub-dominant male.

Will post a detailed update in the future, had it's ups and downs.

A couple of photos :

Rio Branco viv -

Rio Branco Viv 1 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

Rio Branco Viv 2 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

A couple of interesting tropical liverworts added and flourishing :

Liverwort by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

Liverwort 2 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

Rio Branco :

DSC_0053 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

Escudo viv :

Escudo by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

A couple of random shots :

DSC_0050 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

Peperomia by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

Pleuothallis by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

Pleurothallis mittleamerika by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

A few photos showing both tanks and growth.

Escudo 1 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

IMG_20190307_143830 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

IMG_20190307_143923 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

IMG_20190307_143934 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

IMG_20190307_144033 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

IMG_20190307_144039 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

IMG_20190307_144058 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

IMG_20190307_144113 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

IMG_20190307_144131 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

IMG_20190307_144234 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

IMG_20190307_144229 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

IMG_20190307_144416 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

IMG_20190307_144539 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

IMG_20190307_144553 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

Marcgravia by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr


----------



## jgragg (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't recall seeing broms zip-tied on by their stolon "handle" before, but hey - why not!?!?! Normally they throw roots and grab on pretty quick, so you'll be clipping those zippies in just a short month two.

So thanks for another "tool for my toolbelt". Next time I harvest some pups I think I'll be leaving quite a bit of stolon on them.

Your vivs are looking great BTW. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SoloSK71 (Dec 25, 2018)

gex23 said:


> 20181215_190600 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr


What is this plant please?

Solo


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

Macodes petola


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

Some progress with the 18*18*24 exo terra.

- Hydroleca drainage layer
- Fluval stratum substrate
- Manzanita hardscape

Here it is thus far :

IMG_20190316_165341 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

IMG_20190316_173056 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

IMG_20190316_173158 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

IMG_20190316_173303 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr


----------



## SoloSK71 (Dec 25, 2018)

How are you finding the 4 mist nozzles per tank work? Does it seem like too much or just right?

Solo


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

SoloSK71 said:


> How are you finding the 4 mist nozzles per tank work? Does it seem like too much or just right?
> 
> Solo


That depends on what plants / RH humidity / overall ambient temp / humidity is like. A lot of variables.

It verges on upper end of just right to lower end of too much at times.


----------



## kblack3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Beautiful stacking on that wood. Looks fantastic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

